# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Seeing bugs/cells in my eyes?

## Puffin

Whenever it gets bright or something, and I'm calm, there's these strange circular strings of... something... that kind of float downwards, out of my vision, but when I move my eyes slightly, they bounce back up and then start falling again. They don't move or change formation, just float and fall. It's not a hallucination, it's something actually in my eyes. They're fairly transparent.

My mom says it's normal, but anyone know what they actually are? Microorganisms or something?

They look sort of like this. Crappy picture, I know... I made it in like five seconds on paint. ^^'

----------


## Neo Neo

I notice this too whenever I look up into sunlight in a certain way. For me they're usually moving around... don't know what this is but I know what you're talking about. I ask myself if they could be micro-organisms as well.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

that's a fairly good impression of them.

They're called 'floaters'. Crappy name, but that's what they're called. It's just tiny bits of protein from your eye floating around in the liquid in your eye.

>>stewie from family guy, 'oh squiggly line' >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QRCrZP5BS4



Nought to worry about  :smiley: 

When I was little I thought I could see bacteria, like I had microscopic vision or something.

----------


## Puffin

> They're called 'floaters'. Crappy name, but that's what they're called.



Wow, that's exactly what they look like. Thanks. =O

----------


## BigFan

I see them too. I've also seen what resembles dots and a LOT of them just banging into each other  :tongue2:

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/entoptic_phenomenon

Nothing to worry about. Floaters are perfectly normal unless they severely disturb your vision.





> I see them too. I've also seen what resembles dots and a LOT of them just banging into each other



You've described the blue field entoptic phenomenon. Once again, nothing to worry about unless it severely impacts your vision.

----------


## juroara

::shock::  Wow! I've tried to explain in the past that I could see these tiny things in just the right angle of the light, but people just thought I was crazy. When I was little I thought they were bacteria. But then I reasoned bacteria would be way too tiny and maybe I was seeing dust floating past my eyes. But then that didn't seem to make any sense because what ever it was seemed to move with my eyes. Anyways, thanks for making this thread and clearing that up.

----------


## Supernova

I always wondered what this was untill I heard someone on TV talking about it.

I've always seen these, but oddly, only when I look at the sky on a clear day, or something with a similar appearance/color.

----------


## Naiya

For the longest time I assumed I had these due to damage from staring at the sun for too long. Lol.  ::chuckle::

----------


## ExoByte

This is one of those things that is always an "I thought I was the only one!" moments. Its one of those things that everyone tends to get or is familiar with, but doesn't realize how many others get it too. Like feeling like your underwater or in slow motion while running in a dream, flipping your pillow around to get the cold side, or sitting down and getting your most deep thinking done in the shower.  ::D:

----------


## Neo Neo

Thats good to know that there's a scientific explanation for this, and I feel resolved knowing what they are now  ::D:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Ever seen sparks of bright light fly around when you stand up to quickly?

Or a random instantaneous.flash of neon light dot for no reason?

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

> Ever seen sparks of bright light fly around when you stand up to quickly?
> 
> Or a random instantaneous.flash of neon light dot for no reason?



Postural hypotension could explain the sparks: My vision goes flashy, thengoes black, it's like someone messes with the saturation and contrast. It's quite fun. 
You stand up, and your heart doesn't compensate for this change and your blood pressure temporarily drops. My limbs have been jerking around during this lately: doctor is looking into it.  ::D: 

Or it could be that thing where something happens, and you see the blood cells darting through a certain part of your eye. It depends what you mean by sparks

And the random flash: IDK.
sometimes I get it where it looks like a lightning flash. Some people see a flash when they look left to right/ up to down quickly.

Haha, I need to get to sleep, I'm going off on one and think I have all the answers  :tongue2:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

A little dot of colored light blinks on for a nano-second, usually when I am in a conversation with someone and i'm listening intently and then there is a pause and I see the light. Not bright or anything, but colorful. Usually red, but sometimes blue or green or purple. Sometimes accompanied by a sharp increase of ringing in my ears but mostly not.
Anybody else see those?

----------


## Lennaard

Sometimes I see bugs at night too , I see them floating trough my room and they're really detailed , mostly worms and that kinda stuff it's kinda creepy (NO drugs involved)

----------


## Linkelynxy

I always thought that was dust! Glad I'm not the only one who sees that, I was looking closely at those things just yesterday but I never thought of looking it up on the almighty interwebs.

----------


## Motumz

I've always had floaters ever since I can remember.

They are more complex than what others seem to see though. They look more like this:



Like that arm piece of the Bionical. Except much more detailed, and extensive. It's like a warped see through image. It's weird. And it has always been the EXACT same for many many many years.

They just randomly appear.. start floating downwards and then they are gone as fast as they came. Sometimes I can make them stay in sight for up to a minute, but that's about as much as they've ever stayed in my field of vision.

----------


## ninja9578

I haven't had a floater in a while  ::?:

----------


## arienna

> Sometimes I see bugs at night too , I see them floating trough my room and they're really detailed , mostly worms and that kinda stuff it's kinda creepy (NO drugs involved)



 I see the same things,I'm always telling my husband "Look at all those bugs in the air !" A of course he laughs and tells me"sure honey,What do you want me to do buy you a net? " Are he tells me"Go getta jar and run around the room and catch them so when the suns not shining you wont miss them"(DITTO)

----------


## badeyesbaddream

the last 2 months ive been having really bad eye issue's exactly as some of you explain. that first picture expect there not attached there separate single cell type things floating also black spots / black smoke like stuff. now its getting worse tho. In the sun its really bad.in the dark its not so bad. when i go out in the sun now i see bug type things constantly flying around in my peripheral vision and now that black smoke is turning into blurry type of smoke. Ive gone to the first eye doctor she tells me the eye is healthy dont worry about it. it gets worse so i go to the retina specialist and he tells me its victoris jelly and red blood cells im seeing that some people see it and some dont try not worry about it. but its getting worse. and im actually very worried about it. im 21 years old. male. about 235 and 6'0 i started thinking if it was diabetes that could be messing with my eyes. i got my blood work done and sugar was just a very little high doc said dont worry about that. so im trying to figure it out i have hardly been able to work. here and there. also im having alot more heart population's probably because im so stressed out.. also im starting to get really vivid dreams again about really weird and bad dreams. im  loosing my mind over here.. i need help.
please suggest stuff.

ps also when ever im watching tv or computer i can see a light in my peripheral vision and when i look up at it its gone.

----------


## NYPrincessZelda

Does anyone else see anything else besides floaters or bugs, like images of random things?

----------


## melanieb

@badeyesbaddream, if you are experiencing heart issues you may also experience visual issues because of changes in pressure. See a doctor not for your eyes but for circulatory issues.

I have experienced these images and others, and the floaters and phosphenes are common to nearly everyone. Floaters always appear in my vision after I have a strong coughing fit.

It sounds like a few people here have seen Phosphenes, and without having pushed on their eyeball. Phosphene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I occasionally experience Visual Snow, something I was recently prompted to look up. It's kind of like experiencing static on a television set, before this country switched to all digital transmissions. It's a confusing sensation. Visual snow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## madvorak

I can see them too.
However I don't think they move on their own. They use to be next to a center of your sight and when you try to focus on them, you change the center and they move accordingly.
BTW do you have visual snow? Visual snow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I can see red and green noise and it doesn't have to be complete darkness.

----------


## melanieb

I get the Visual Snow but it always appears like TV static, grey and silver, black and white, but with tiny color flecks in it, like excited pixels. It's similar to the snow pattern on Robot Chicken between segments of the show. It occurs day or night, but seemingly more so when I am tired.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I believe their called floaters, I have one in each eye. Most of the time I don't notice them (it's hard to with glasses on).

----------


## Austin90

I get them too actually all the things said in this thread I get, so glad it's normal, sometimes I get like a small dot of colour floating about aswell , anyone get this?

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Oh squiggly line in my eye fluid.
I see you lurking there on the periphery of my vision.
But when I try to look at you, you scurry away.
Are you shy, squiggly line?
Why only when I ignore you, do you return to the center of my eye?
Oh, squiggly line,
it's alright, you are forgiven.

----------


## melanieb

Thank you, Peter Griffin!

----------


## hassman789

Wow that seems to be very common! I feel left out because I don't see them! Haha. I get the blackness tunnel vision thing when I stand, sometimes bad enough to fall down. It also happens on roller coasters (probably because I get dehydrated at theme parks). But more interesting than tunnel vision, a few weeks ago I had an "ocular migraine" for the first time, it was FREAKY. Over the course of 40 minutes, a flashy blind spot went from the center of my vision into a wave leaving my vision. The entire time I was contemplating what life would be like if I was blind.

----------


## AjWasHere

Floaters are pretty standard operating procedure for most people's eyes. From what I understand permanent ones that never really go away are sometimes signs of a more serious condition, however.

----------

